# Your collection? *Pics*



## PrettyKitty (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's mine: (Remember, I was an hairdresser so I don't have drugstore products)

Matrix:






TiGi:





Paul Mitchell:





Joico, Artec & L'Oréal Professionnel:





Tosca, Oligo, Rusk, Badaaz, Sebastian & others companies:





Redken:





Iso, Back to Basics, Nioxin & others companies:





Other stuff:





PS: My Big & Bigger volumizer (TiGi) isn't on the pics.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 3, 2006)

Now that is a SERIOUS haircare collection!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least your profession makes sense for the amount you have.  There is absolutely no excuse for me to have as much make-up as I have.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 3, 2006)

heh..this is my product closet. my mom and i had to spend a WEEK cleaning this out. she got the bright idea after all of my products started to mysteriously end up in random rooms in the house.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Top shelf, all of my appliances. Also, leftover boxes of hair dye that I bought and never ended up using.

Second shelf, on the left are the conditioners, the shampoos are to the right. All of my serums and leave-in's are also up there. And the products I alternate between days are in the middle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








First shelf, styling products to the left, some of my LUSH stuff to the right.

Bottom shelf, body lotions, body scrubs and my body sprays on the left. To the right are bubble baths and shower gels.

And obviously on the floor we've got a bunch of stuff that wont go anywhere else. My Swiffer Flicker..my knitting stuff (i dont knit..lol) and some of my favorite shoes


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 19, 2006)

oh lord thats a lot of hair products! and I thought I had a lot.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, that's a great collection! Do you still do hair?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 19, 2006)

Omfg, wow guys. I only have enough money for one addiction at a time


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2006)

And I thought I had a lot!!! holy cow


----------



## Lalli (Jul 20, 2006)

thats a bigggggggg collection!!


----------



## melly_x (Jul 20, 2006)

omgg bedhead *drools*


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Pretty Kitty I want to ask some questions! Im thinking of getting a volumizing spray OR mousse which ever...and I was curious to know which ones are better the Paul Mitchell Extra Body style? or the Matrix Amplify volumizing system? or are they both pretty much the same?


----------



## CherryFabulous (Jul 29, 2006)

VERY impressive collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wowza


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 31, 2006)

Holy crap! I can't decide where I want to move in first! So you guys have to decide for me. Okay? Ok.


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen so much hair stuff except for in a store! Wow. I have maybe 10 different products but I only use 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

all i use on my hair is shampoo, conditioner and biosilk silk therapy. lol.. thats a lot of damn hair stuff! heheh!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 3, 2006)

what can i say, im addicted


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_what can i say, im addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Since you've tried so many, what are some of your fav hair products??


----------



## Alexa (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Since you've tried so many, what are some of your fav hair products??_

 
ohhh jeez, lets see.

Redken Anti-Snap
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Got2Be Voluptuous Volume Styling Lotion
Sexy Hair Concepts Big Sexy Hair Spray and Play Hairspray
Sexy Hair Concepts Short Sexy Hair FRENZY Bulked-Up Texture
LUSH American Cream Conditioner
Aquage Sea Salt Texturizing Spray


----------

